# Dressing up! Outfit of the day. :)



## cetati (Nov 6, 2010)

Shooting while the sun is setting, in the beautiful twilight was really fun, except for the part where you’re just racing against time and there’s never enough time. I’ve had this H&M dress for a year and never wore it, but pairing it with this gorgeous BCBG top really helps it. I continue to wear the heck out of these amazing Jeffrey Campbell clogs, and they are perfect. This is also the first outing with this Forever21 headband, and the whole ensemble was so out there and girly that my brother and I were laughing the whole way home at being out in public looking like this. Fun times.​ ​ Top and necklace by BCBG. Dress by H&M. Polka dot stockings.
	Purse by Coach, Charli-C Clogs by Jeffrey Campbell. Headband from Forever21.​


----------



## littlekittycat (Nov 6, 2010)

beautifull! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I love the hair decoration <3


----------



## megan92 (Nov 6, 2010)

so cute.  i want those clogs!


----------



## cetati (Nov 6, 2010)

Megan, they're by Jeffrey Campbell and they're on sale at Nordstrom right now!!


----------

